# SHENZHEN | Nanshan Science and Technology Union Building | 307m | 1008ft | U/C



## Dimasusin (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello)tell me,please)Are they going to build 1 supertall or 4?)


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

A lot of new renders: 
http://www.vx3arch.com/feat_masplan_liux01.html


----------



## PaPa Riddlz (May 6, 2013)

^^ That silly hat thing on the top of the tall one ruins it.

Get rid of it and you have a decent looking building


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

PaPa Riddlz said:


> ^^ That silly hat thing on the top of the tall one ruins it.
> 
> Get rid of it and you have a decent looking building


Solar panels?

It's a master plan. Those buildings are props.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

location: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=102859


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Parts of this seems pretty far along
Posted by adrianzo on gaoloumi




































All are a few months old


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

*U/C*


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

three towers are rising. should be possible to narrow down which ones they are, at least when google updates and it's visible from above. without it needs some careful comparison with all the renders.

edit: google is actually updated enought, it is the wrong plot.

supertall is here: http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=102859
what's rising is here: http://www.google.com.hk/maps/place...4128,985m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0

anyways, would be interesting to see what projects are actually U/C. probably not 200m+, but interested anyways. this whole area is in a big transformation


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

This is how I'm seeing it:

Liuxiandong by DubaiSkyscraper, on Flickr

Not much explaination needed, but if the latest renders are correct we can probably expect a supertall in phase one, while in the first renders there were only skyscrapers :cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
just to add on your good explanation. in the right upper corner of the red area is the only yet confirmed supertall:


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Originally posted on gaoloumi by xiaodong1990


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

by adrianzp


----------



## totaleclipse1985 (Dec 6, 2013)

by bobzql on the 3rd of November 2015


----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

originally posted on gaoloumi by canyonpeng


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-02 by adrianzo


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

meanwhile supertall site is turning back to green on google maps


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-07-20 by lok631


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-07-07 by canyonpeng


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

so what happening wheres the supertall plot


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Seems like we get at least one (maybe more based on the concept of the surrounding are in the rendering) supertalls after all - renderings posted by 小凡 on gaoloumi: 








































Progress on the first phase (by 摩天圳):


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Nanshan district in the Liuxiandong Headquarters Base









307米！中建二局又中超高层！


“高个儿联盟”再添一员！




mp.weixin.qq.com









307米！深圳“科技联合大厦”设计变更公示


307米！深圳“科技联合大厦”设计变更公示,深圳,深圳市,南山区,规划设计,西丽




www.163.com









提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳 









































































from 24/11/20, looks like piling machines on site so could be U/C but no recent site pics on gaoloumi


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

307米！深圳“科技联合大厦”设计变更公示


307米！深圳“科技联合大厦”设计变更公示,深圳,深圳市,南山区,规划设计,西丽




www.163.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like it was inspired by The Spiral:


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by lj501387499 on 31st August 2021
My computer translator says:
This project is located in the nanshan District of Shenzhen Xili Street Liuxiaodong headquarters base. Longguang Group headquarters office building height of 300 meters, located in the northeast corner, and the same 300 meters high Kecheng Building across the road, forming a city gateway.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Supertalls popping up farther out of the city core.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like those greenish balconies


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Liu Xiaodong sounds like a guy that could be one of my grandma's brothers or nephews.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-09-23 by dengdeliang


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

UC!!!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

is it, or are there other plots U/C. Looks like a typical massive Chinese development with multiple components. Do we know for sure those collumns belong to this tower?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Hudson11 said:


> is it, or are there other plots U/C. Looks like a typical massive Chinese development with multiple components. Do we know for sure those collumns belong to this tower?


According to Gaoloumi, the supertall's steel structure is out of the ground.


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Sina Visitor System


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

November 12 by 摩天圳


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

kunming tiger said:


> Supertalls popping up farther out of the city core.


Shenzhen have many cores. 

This will be another one, with DJI headquarters and other projects like this one.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@kanye, @zwamborn, @Munwon, are there updates?


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

A crane has been installed and the excavation is almost complete.


https://www.ixigua.com/7068633840847323682?logTag=cbfcd539a996165eaa8b


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

A Chicagoan said:


> Liu Xiaodong sounds like a guy that could be one of my grandma's brothers or nephews.


HAHAHHAHA

I remember when we got this thread opened as "Liuxiandong CBD" with those vague renders. None would give a shit about it, and now it's one of the main u/c clusters in Shenzhen.

Seems like many long term masterplans all across China are being developed now, and what it looked to be obscure propsals now are becoming super booming clusters. Shenzhen Liuxiandong, Foshan Shunde, Changsha Meixi Lake.... A legion of projects popping up everywhere


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

Khale_Xi said:


> HAHAHHAHA
> 
> I remember when we got this thread opened as "Liuxiandong CBD" with those vague renders. None would give a shit about it, and now it's one of the main u/c clusters in Shenzhen.
> 
> Seems like many long term masterplans all across China are being developed now, and what it looked to be obscure propsals now are becoming super booming clusters. Shenzhen Liuxiandong, Foshan Shunde, Changsha Meixi Lake.... A legion of projects popping up everywhere


"tHe SkYsCrApEr BoOm Is OvEr"


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

An amazing aerial screenshot here capturing progress on this Supertall just right of the virtually complete interconnected DJI HQ Towers designed by Foster + Partners.

Also, are there are any currently up to date quality renderings from Chinese websites? The one's that I've seen already look at bit conceptual and preliminary. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7087400918131409420?logTag=c2279939580b9a87107e


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A Chicagoan said:


> According to Gaoloumi, the supertall's steel structure is out of the ground.


So I guess this was actually incorrect? Seems that it hasn't quite reached ground level yet.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Khale_Xi said:


> Seems like many long term masterplans all across China are being developed now, and what it looked to be obscure propsals now are becoming super booming clusters. Shenzhen Liuxiandong, Foshan Shunde, Changsha Meixi Lake.... A legion of projects popping up everywhere


indeed, man. I remember 10 years ago, china had much less supertalls projects. now, it is booming as hell  😋


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Finally, I have found a good detailed quality rendering of this Nanshan Science and Tech District Supertall. I've also found out what architectural practice behind is this building is tower. The firm is the Shenzhen University Institute of Architecture Design and Research. A long name I know.
It looks rather good for a default typical standard rectangular box IMHO.





办公建筑







suiadr.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

09/06/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

In Gaoloumi they have opened 3 more threads today for LXD plots (T501-0104, T501-0105, T501-0106) which will supposedly host >200m towers

The names are:
For plot 04: 深圳多产业融合联合总部大厦 Shenzhen Multi-Industry Integration Headquarters
For plot 05: 深圳数字经济产业联合总部大厦 Shenzhen Digital Economy Industry Headquarters
For plot 06: 深圳先进制造业联合总部大厦 Shenzhen Advanced Manufacturing Headquarters Building

There is no reason to expect >200m afaik, since the press release has no info about heights. But anyway we should keep an eye open for these plots, and open threads for each of them as soon as we can confirm they are real.


牛，南山引入27家企业建联合大厦！刚刚，西丽3宗产业地成功出让-咚咚地产头条-深圳房地产信息网


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a xigua screenshot update on this project, the Nanshan Science and Technology Union Tower.
This screenshot is taken from a video filmed a few days ago.
The core of this one can be seen in the bottom left corner of the screenshot image and has now risen above street level.


https://www.ixigua.com/7141564994054783523?logTag=e49060d02e6fea8f4c51


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

15/09/22 by zhangz0392-


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-05 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

23/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 10 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

07/01/23 by 摩天圳


----------

